# SLC Nissan Meet



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

We need to setup anouther meet soon! I'm thinking first weekend in April would be good. That way we give people enough time to get the word out. 
Any sugestions would be great.

I think we should do a BarBeQue somewhere.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I am going to be down there this weekend and I think the first weekend in April, not sure if I will have my SE-R though. I would try and show up if you don't mind and Idaho guy crashing your SLC meet.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Bullfrg

Are you coming down to race this weekend, or for something else? If your not racing and would like to meet up with some of us and just hangout thats cool too. Let me know and I can give you some directions.

Later,
Calvin


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll come out and meet you guys but I won't have a nissan.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Are you racing this weekend? I was coming down to get my new to me stromung catback put on. I bought it from Jason Elliot on the SR20DE Forums and he has offered to help me put it on. Not to mention I want to check out his turbo SE-R. Calvin let me know where and when maybe I could come check it out.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I will be up for a meet if my car is done by then. should be, but based off my luck so fare i wouldnt bet on it.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Bullfrg,
I'm autocrossing on Sun, and trying to finish a few things on my car Sat. I will be either home or down at a local shop that is sortof a sponsor for me. Call me when you get a chance at home (801-487-5549) or on my Cell at 801-514-7390. I would love to see your car and I would like to talk to Jason also. You should both come down and race on Sunday!

Later,
Calvin


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Id be in but my car probally wont be done until the end of April


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Calvin,

Hey sorry I could not hook up with you yesterday. After installing the Stromung, Jason let me take his turbo out for a nice drive. Since my wife and son decided to stay home I thought I should get back, so instead of driving down to SLC and then back home I just went home from Jason's. I have to say that exhaust sounds pretty good, it does drone though above 70. 

I will be down in two weeks for the weekend maybe we could get together then.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Good idea. We haven't had a big Nissan Meet since last December. How about a big BBQ if the weather is good?
I actually posted on Maxima forum (the big group) about next SLC meet a while ago, but nobody seemed to be very interested, but I hope they will join us as well. I guess we have to decide when the meet is going to be. Not too soon, or not too late. When is going to be the Day? Any more idea??


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey whats up guys?? I am down here in St. George. When are you going to have a meet???? There is nobody down here with a Nissan!!!!! At least I havent seen anybody!! I would like to get together with some fellow Nissan people!! Let me know!! Thanks Jeff


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah lets do this on the frist week of April, i really think my car will be done. lets see, friday(4) or saturday(5) work for me. what would be a good location for it? anyone got any ideas? lets get this going peeps


----------



## Purple200sxSER (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll be there. I haven't been to any Nissan meets in SLC since I moved here.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

*lets have a Vote*

Ok locations, lets vote

Sandy Park
Liberty Park
suger house park
T-ville park (2700w, about 5000s, next to the softball fields)
or other location of you liking

Vote on a date

Friday, 4th of April
Saturday, 5th of April
or other date of your liking


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

I would be down with a nissan meet. To bad you picked the first weekend of april though. I will be in Portland that weekend. I would suggest Sugar House Park. O well, maybe I can make it to the next one.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well we can change it, it might be a little close for some peeps now anyway. just recomend a date that would work for you, maybe there are more peeps that would like the date you give. I am pretty much open on any weekend.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think first week of April is a little too close. The end of April is also no good because most students will be taking finals. I'd say Mid April for smaller meet, or even early May for a giant meet. What do you think?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well I like the idea of a early May meet and great. let see we have the 2nd and 3rd, and also the 9th and 10th of May are the frist 2 Fridays, and Saturdays of May so how do you all feel about one of those dates??


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> *Well I like the idea of a early May meet and great. let see we have the 2nd and 3rd, and also the 9th and 10th of May are the frist 2 Fridays, and Saturdays of May so how do you all feel about one of those dates?? *


There's an SCCA Solo2 Wendover event on first weekend of May. I'm guessing more than a few people will be hitting down there, so that might not work the best. Week after should be good (May 10th). Or even April 19th (still over 3 week from today) looks good to me. 
This is just my idea, and I think we should hear other people's voice too.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well yeah looks like that 3rd wouldnt be good, (havent really looked that fare ahead for autox, with my car the way it is). yeah any date is good, we just need to find one that the largest amount of people will be able to make. so come on, people lets hear what dates are good for you.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Pick a weekend, give me some notice and I can be free any of the mentioned weekends.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

1st or 3rd weekend of April works for me. Just say the word and I'll be there.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, i thought about it, and Saturday the April 19th (3rd weekend of April) is going to be my vote too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2003)

First week of april.... I hope my car will be done by then. Its not even out of the bodyshop yet. But we'll see, Painted or not. I'll be there 

my vote: Sugar house park


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok April 19th, at SugerHousePark lets say start at 3-4pm for an inital meet and great, then maybe have the BBQ around 5-6, then maybe something else from there?

I will post this info over on the www.slcstreetracing.com to pass the info along, if anyone else can pass along the info to other nissan peeps that would be great.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Saturdays are best for me since I don't work, Sugarhouse is my vote . And a barbque sounds great!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

Sounds good to me. I'll be there.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

The 19th is good for me too. Now we need to tell everyone we know. Has anyone posted on the sr20 board?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

aw man.... I'm going to be gone the whole month of april. I definately think may is a better idea. Any weekend after the first(scca) is good. I drive that 02 white spec v in case anyone wondered.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Good to see this is taking shape.

As most of you know, most of you dont know me. so i will have a hard time spreading the word about this meet. so for some of you popular nissan owners, spreed the word, as people tend to follow you. if anyone would like to contact me just email at [email protected] i work on computer most of the day, so i check my email often. seeing as this is my frist nissan meet, i would really like this one nice. well i am out for the night. good to see more suport for the new date, if there is any other input you have feel free to share it. its still 3 weeks off so we have time to make some changes. also any other plans any of you may have for the night to make it funner, feel free to share.

Joe


----------



## jcy98maxse (Nov 30, 2002)

I think we should have it earlier in the day like noon or 1 ish that way we can eat first and still have time to take a drive like last time. Plus I think that Fri is when RMR is holding the first midnight drags. I'm planning on going to that too.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

I will let the altima people know. Are we looking to move the time up or what? I say 1 or 2.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah, how dose that sound to everyone else? like i said i am pretty much open to anything, and being that i have never really set something up like this, i really have no idea on what would work best. so if you have a time that you would like to start this thing just post away, and we can get that nailed down.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, earlier sounds a little better. (like noon??) If we are gonna BBQ, we will need more time. 
This time, we need to invite some Z car people too. And even Infiniti G35, I35 and more if we can find.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

may


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well 1pm seems to be the time most people seem to like.

psybert - well maybe you can put together a late summer/early fall meet, plus that will give you plenty of time to come up with a good one.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

I'll be there with the Maxima boys this time...Hopefully rollin on my new 19's by then, too


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *This time, we need to invite some Z car people too. And even Infiniti G35, I35 and more if we can find. *



Agreed. There is a guy that drives a Z here at work that I will tell about the meet.

Is 1pm sounding good for a start time with everyone? (except for psybert. We could always do another in May or June.)

Sugarhouse park? Same site as last time?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2003)

Sounds good to me


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I have a Z in my club, I'll try to get a hole of him and bring him along so I'm not a total loser and not showing up with out a car or a nissan. But it will be kool to meet some other nissan people So see ya the weekend of the 19th.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

So, it's on! Spread the word.

Saturday, April 19th @ 1pm. Sugarhouse Park.

I didn't notice, but was there a pavilion close to that site we were at last time?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

1pm sounds good. We need to figure out how we want to do the BBQ. Should we have everyone bring what they want or are we going to try to potluck it.


----------



## Purple200sxSER (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll be there. We should potluck it. Someone want to make a list of things to bring and we can signup.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

I am good for whatever. Potluck works if we are sure on the # of people that are going to show.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I am with BigD, its hard to know how many will show for this, so potluck will be hard. I think it would be easier if say you bring food for yourself, then maybe like a little side of something you could shear if you wanted. that way we will know we have food, and there will be extra stuff for others to shear.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

joerc240sx said:


> *I am with BigD, its hard to know how many will show for this, so potluck will be hard. I think it would be easier if say you bring food for yourself, then maybe like a little side of something you could shear if you wanted. that way we will know we have food, and there will be extra stuff for others to shear. *


i agree.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Cool then. Bring your own meat and drink and a side to share. Holy ISHT! We are turning into an actual club! Next thing you know we will be charging fees!


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

*woah!*



CarbonBlack200 said:


> *i agree. *


jeeebus christ yosuke!!! i thought you died or something!!! whever have you been? you better email me. hahahaha


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Goldmember still alive. I thought "YOU" were dead Chris!! How have you been? 
AND WHAT!?!?!? "R I P"??? What's up!?!!


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

CarbonBlack200 said:


> *Goldmember still alive. I thought "YOU" were dead Chris!! How have you been?
> AND WHAT!?!?!? "R I P"??? What's up!?!! *


hahahaha..."amazing" (as strong-bad would say) I am not dead, it would almost seem as such, but quite the contrary I'm alive and for the most part well. I've been through some crazy stuff thought lately...oh, and RIP...Let me tell you about that, you'll never believe. This is a horror story for everyone to hear. YOu might cry..(I almost did), and even wet your pants...

So its a thursday night, I got to band practice as usual. After band practice some friends ask if I want to go to the club...don't usually go, but I figured what the hell. I leave my car out in front of the rehersal studio on main and 8th and take off for the clut. Come back at around 2am and it's gone.  What is gone you ask? The damn car!!! Vanished. I call the police and report it stolen. Next morning rolls around and I get a call from the sherriffs office, they found my car! yay!!!  or so i thought. Then they procede to tell me how the found it on the beach of the Great Salt Lake...on it's rotors in the sand...stripped, smashed, raped. I couldnt believe my eyes when i saw it. Everything was completely gone, and what wasnt gone was smashed to pieces. All I have left is my set of keys, and the factory manual that came with the car that I picked up off the floor as it layed in a pile of broken glass. sucks so bad.

I guess to bad you already have an engine huh...I would have given you mind. Everything looked for the most part alright under the hood...some stuff stolen, but other than that and the broken cinder block on the engine head...looked alright. If you need anything off it I might be able to get the insurance to tell me which scrap yard it was sent to...just a thought. Anywho...how is that engine swap coming along? I'm assuming you still havn't done it...? Keep me updated.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

ok, who know that park well, what pavilion will we be using. should we just have a couple of peeps show up to kind of setup so other peeps know where to go? 

Who is all going?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

I will go bye the park tomorrow and see what looks good, and get back with everyone. Someone needs to bring some charcoal for the barbee. I don't mind picking it up, but we need to make a general count of how many people we plan on having. I know about 4 or 5 people who will come who don't post on the boards. So put me down for 6.
I'll post back tomorrow.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Yeah i will most likely have about 4 peeps with me that are my friends. so yeah put me down for 5. and i migth be able to round up some charcoal, but i will have to look though the garage (wow what i mightmare)


----------



## nmap (Apr 14, 2003)

hey guys. i'll definately be there... hopefully some of the other SR 240's will be there too.

edit: first post! woo woo!


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Count me for 2! Wifey and me. I am trying to find out with the alty boys on a # of people.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I might be there, My car had a tough weekend at the track in Wendover. (14.02 if anybody wants to know) So do we have final plans or what?


----------



## Boosted Ute (Sep 17, 2002)

You can coun't me in for Saturday.

sr20racer,

how much boost were you running and what tires were you using? I'm anxious to see what mine will do in the 1/4 mile.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

It looks like the northwest pavillion would be our best bet. We should all meet there and hope that its open. If not we can go from there and look for one that is. All the others have a playground or ballpark next to them, so I'm hoping this one will be open and not have a lot of kids about. I can showup early and try to hold it.

It sounds like we could have around 20 or so people. That would be cool!!
Later,
Calvin


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks Popeye, that helps alot, it was really the last detail that needed to be worked out. maybe we should make a new post with all the info so peeps not keeping up with this dont have to read though every post to get the info.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I was at 8 psi and I ran the Yoko Advans for the first couple of runs then I switched to the Falken Azenis. I know with a boost controller,race gas,slicks, and some practice I can be around 13.3-13.6. TTYL


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

As for the pavilion I have a feeling that it needs to be reserved or something. I will be there and I might bring a friend or two. Anyone care if my friend with an older m3 tags along? 
Later.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I dont care, my one friend has a Mustang, but i want him to come, he will just have to park and walk so its not around the nissans.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

> I dont care, my one friend has a Mustang,


Mustangs.........YUM


----------



## Sila-80 (Apr 7, 2003)

Hey, I will come to this shindig. I also have a friend with an SE-R Spec-V that will mostly likely come and also a kid with an RX-7 Turbo II. Including friends/car enthusiests count me for about 4-5 people. By the way, whats the address for this park I don't want to drive around forever looking for it.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

*Sugarhouse Park*

The park is located on the S.E. corner of 2100 S. and 1300 E. you have to enter the park off of 2100 S. and 1500 E.
Follw the road around to the West. When you get to the lake make a left and drive along the North side of the lake and you will see the Pavillion on your right on the East side of the lake. Ok maybe its just a large pond but you get the point. I will try to contact the Parks and Rec department and see if we can reserve it but I bet its to late.


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Ok so I checked with Parks and Rec. They don't reserve anything untill may, for now it's first come. If we wan't to have another meet later in the year there it's 50 dollars for half a day and you have to pay at least three days in advance. I think the weather is going to be good on Sat so we will have to see how many people are there, and take what we can. I will bring one bag of charcoal if someone wants to bring another one or two just to be safe. There are like eight grills or so at each pavillion


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for looking into that, and sounds good, looks like my count got smaller, so i will only have my friend, his wife and there sentra. lots of crapy stuff happening this week. but this weekend should be nice.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

sweet cant wait.... c u all there


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Calvin,

Thanx for putting in the foot work. I will bring a bag of charcoal with me.

Anyone---where is this pavilion in relation to where we were at the last all nissan meet? Do I just follow the road around farther or is there another road in the middle of the park?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 5, 2002)

Big-D
Follow the road until you get to the first left that you can make. Turn there and go East and you can't mis it .


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2003)

Will there be room for a big ass blue boat? If so see ya sat.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I think that you guys are going to have to count me out of this meet.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Good deal the weather should be nicer tomorrow. looking at some clouds, with a high of 58


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm down with the meet....I'm the one who owns the Spec-V that Sila-80 was talking about 

edit: this being my first post...how do I select a custom avatar?

re-edit: never mind 100 posts, got it


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

Hey guys that was a good meet...made me want a 240  

anyway, anytime there is another one count me in


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I had a good time as well, wish we could of gone for a canyon run though. I am JME921 on aol im if anybody ever wants to chat.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

cool stuff, yeah i had some fun being able to put a face to some of the members out there. its was nice, we should do a canyon run next time, maybe we will need to plan it a little better, but oh well. thanks to all that showed, made it a pretty nice day.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Meet turned out better than I was expecting. Not too big, or too small. I didn't get to meet everybody there today, but there were some nice cars there. BTW, I'm the one with black 200sx with welded hood. I couldn't figure out the way to open that thing today.
Hopefully i can get that thing open by next meet.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Good meet, again. Good to see a few different cars.

CarbonBlack200 (and everyone else)----let's try to set something up out in the desert so I can get those pix done. Maybe run to Wendover and quarter test all the cars!


----------



## Boosted Ute (Sep 17, 2002)

1/4 mile runs in Wendover sounds real fun. It would be fun to see how all of our cars compare at the drags.

I had a good time talking to everybody at the meet.


----------



## Boosted Ute (Sep 17, 2002)

By the way, I am looking to buy a Classic SE-R (91-94) if anyone knows anyone in the Salt Lake Area that has one for sale please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

I know a guy who is looking to sell a SER. It is black and has ground control coilovers on it. I don't know much else about it. Send me a private message with your telephone number and I will give it to him.

Allan


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

BTW ! Good to meet all of you!

Allan 
(Green 240sx w black hood)


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

yabanja, didnt you say you where working on a tension rod for your 240? or was it something else. anyway how much do you think its going to cost so i can set some money aside and maybe have you make me a pair. thanks

Joe


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

oh and do you know of where i can get a complet set of poly bushings for the 240?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Boosted Ute, I have been to busy to try and call me buddy to see if is it still for sale. You can call him though. The # is 627-6700, then ask for the Honda service department, then ask for Reed. Tell him Jason Elliott refered you and that you were interestes in his classic. Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2003)

i waited so long for this page to load i forgot what i was going to say.... 


Does anyone know who owns the 240sx who lives in West Jordan. His car was in superstreet this month(the one with the 250k civic on the cover)

And i hope to see you all at the next meet... May or June or something?


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well i live on the T-Ville/West Jordan line, and i have never seen it befor. I will keep my eyes open though.


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

Man I wish I coulda gone I flew up there from Texas to see some friends hehe.O well im moving to Utah soon.

Well I might as well ask in here also with my swap and all do you guys get hook ups on emissions up there or what??Cause I know I wont pass.Without hookups.Any suggestions?I wont be moved there till about 4 more months.


----------



## nmap (Apr 14, 2003)

hey as long as were talking about cars that may or may not be for sale, does anyone know where i can pick up another S13? 

i think i found one, but the exterior is in rough shape, and it's an auto, so for my swap i would have to find a 5spd driveshaft. i'd like to just find a 5spd somewhere.

anyway, sorry about missing the meet, i totally spaced it. i really would have liked to go too =|


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

Sorry im late but i been gone! has the nissan meet already happned? Im pretty new to the form and would like to parstipate in this meet if it hasnt happned? let me know


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well that meet is already over sorry to say. I belive we are going to try and plan a bigger one for later this summer so stay tooned


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

nagal said:


> *Sorry im late but i been gone! has the nissan meet already happned? Im pretty new to the form and would like to parstipate in this meet if it hasnt happned? let me know *


Damn man, you must of replied without reading the thread. It was over and it was ok. There will be more, so no worries.


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

when is the next one going down? I'm game...if my car is fixed


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

thevboardmember said:


> *when is the next one going down? I'm game...if my car is fixed  *


Last I heard, we were shooting for middle of June. Maybe in Wendover to take pix on the salt and run at the track.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2003)

well guys,

it was nice to meet all of you, I'm sure next time we have a meet, we will get more maximas there!

On another note, after seeing all the 240's at the meet, I am going to buy one now! I am looking for a 95 or 96 for my "project car". I had one lined up in AZ, but it sold before I got the money together. Now I have the money together, so no holding me back!!

If anyone knows of any 95's or 96's around for around 4-5000, I have the money and am ready to buy!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok maybe we could start deciding on what we should do with the next meet. i like the wendover idea, anyone know where we could find out info on being able to run out there? What are other things we could do? what are some dates that people like? lets start talking about this sooner that way it wont be rushed next time.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

maxdoogie said:


> *well guys,
> 
> it was nice to meet all of you, I'm sure next time we have a meet, we will get more maximas there!
> 
> ...


Sounds kinda low for a 95/96 in good condition, especially since it seems like everybody is going to start to jump on the 240 wagon


----------



## nmap (Apr 14, 2003)

> especially since it seems like everybody is going to start to jump on the 240 wagon


tell me about it... you know how hard it is to find an S13 in this state now? thank you sport compact car.

edit: 

http://www.autotrader.com/findacar/...&advanced=n&start_year=1983&color=&cardist=30

S14A. it's over 5, but unless you look out of state i think that's about as good as your going to be able to do.


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

You guys should look for some in texas or something hehe. I know theres been a few around for pretty cheap.....

And when are you guys gonna setup another nissan meet?eheh.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

240s kick ass, I still would like one. Its a pain to find one though in good condition for a good price.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Sentra's kick ass, especially ones with turbos!!!


----------



## nagal (Feb 13, 2003)

hey well if anybody finds out when the next nissan meet is could you e-mail it to me or i will just find out ([email protected]) i would love to be apart of this event


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

*Bought a 96 240sx*

well guys, after much time and research, I finally bought a 240sx. You can check it out here:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2415495567&category=6396

I will be flying down to Dallas this weekend to pick it up and drive it home. Can't wait to get started on my new project!


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

Nice one. Hey when you drive back up tell me how long the drive was for you hehe thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2003)

GoofyCA18DET said:


> *Nice one. Hey when you drive back up tell me how long the drive was for you hehe thanks. *


no problem, when my dad bought his M3, it took us about 18 hours to drive back


----------

